# Wood Slabs near Houston, TX



## MABell (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello all,
Does anyone have a good source for wood slabs (live edge) near Houston, TX. M&G Sawmill in Huntsville is decent but the selection isn't huge. Thanks for your help!

MABell


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

*wood slab*

There is a guy named Brandon Berdoll he is in Cedar Creek Texas. I would guess maybe 2 hours from H-town. I have taken raw lumber there to get it milled. He has a show room that has MANY MANY slabs of many different types. I have not purchased slabs from him, I just looked and drooled a lot. He is a really great guy and seems to be an honest man making an honest living. Here is his website:

http://berdollsawmill.com/

good luck,

Brad
p.s. his facebook page has more pictures than his website.


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

My experience with M&G has been dubious at best. I will never go there again. I often get large or specialty slabs from Harden in Denton, Tx but that's not very close to Houston. Berdoll looks like a solid source. If you expand your search area let me know, I'm about 5 hours north of you.


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

So I just had to call the guys at Berdoll and their slabs are very pricey. They do however joint and plane to within 1/32 flatness even on very wide slabs which is a very nice service to offer. If you have that capability, or you just don't want to pay the high prices, you may wish to go somewhere else. You could probably have slabs shipped from many places,(including WWT's very own Tennessee Tim) for the same or lesser cost. Or drive to Denton to Harden Lumber.


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

I live in Houston and use Houston Hardwoods almost exclusively. I was there just yesterday picking up some lumber and saw a couple slabs like you are describing. It might be worth giving them a call.
http://www.houstonhardwoods.com/


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Berdoll's*

Is he the guy with the pecan orchards just behind a restaurant with a tall billboard "Pecans" on highway 71?


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Tony,

From the conversation I had with him while I was having my Live Oak milled, that is where his sawmill used to be. That is his sisters business. I saw it and nearly stopped there. I haven't stopped there.

Brad


----------



## BobCard (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi - I just stumbled on this thread. Brandon Birdoll in Cedar Creek does indeed have slabs. Mostly Pecan and Mesquite. Clarks Hardwoods in the Heights is now carrying slabs. And if I may say so, I also carry slabs at my shop near downtown Houston. Greenwood Bay. Best of luck!


----------



## HardenWood (Oct 17, 2013)

*Harden's Contact Info for hardwood and large Slabs*

Thank you Tyler for the referrals. Here is our contact info below. We can also ship slabs to Houston around $200 to $250. 
Jeff Harden
Check out our new site in progress for hardwood and large Slabs 
www.wood.hardencabinets.com .


www.hardencabinets.com
[email protected]
[email protected]

1700 Shady Oaks #137
Denton, TX 76205
Shop # 940-435-0249
Fax # 940-435-0171
Cell # 940-367-6351


----------



## RefinedElements (Oct 20, 2013)

My name is Devin Ginther and I am the owner of Refined Elements. We have the largest inventory of black walnut slabs in Texas and will have the largest inventory of live edge slabs by the end of this year. In fact, we just received 50 of 80 American Black Walnut slabs that we will be offering to the public at our grand opening. 

We will be posting our inventory on www.slaboutlet.com by December of 2013. In the meantime, you are also welcome to call me directly at 512 762 5898 or email me at [email protected]. We commonly take special orders as we can source almost any species & size.

Both Refined Elements and SlabOutlet.com which are vertically integrated business. We build commissioned furniture and also sell live edge slabs to the public, fine furniture makers and lumber yards. We do offer planing of large wood tops or slabs at $100/hr and can plane up to 72" wide (minimum of $120). 

Our slab warehouse will be opened to the public on January 5, 2014. Address is: 

16746 Fitzhugh Rd #204
Dripping Springs, TX 78620

We specialize mainly in American Black Walnut but also carry other species such as Cherry, Maple, Red & White Oak, Sycamore and others. Most of our logs are purchased from the Ohio, Indiana, Illinois and Michigan which offer optimal growing conditions. Our sawmill is in Michigan and we transport shipments every 4 months. We can locate about any size and species you desire but this process takes time so please communicate early. We typically carry bookmatch sets and massive slabs up to 55" wide.

Thanks, Devin Ginther
Refined Elements, Owner


----------



## ArPhilllips (Feb 22, 2016)

*How Many Slabs?*

About how many walnut slabs do you have in stock?


----------



## kenny spencer (Oct 25, 2016)

i have walnut slabs in the houston area. please call 9-5 ask for Kenny (832)679-0375 2 1/2" X 20" X10' live edge. or any thickness you want up to 14" I have as much as you can endure.


----------



## kenny spencer (Oct 25, 2016)

*looking for slabs*

I have walnut slabs in Houston, all live edge.


----------



## dkbco1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Have you talked to Dennis or J.D. at Pepper Creek Sawmill ? www.peppercreekcreations.com. 16K sq ft warehouse,shops in Lometa & Houston,TX.


----------



## gigout52 (May 14, 2019)

wallhanger sawmill in baytown texas
936-346-3820


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am sure the op isn't going to read your post, he only made one post and that was 6 years ago.


----------

